# 745 vs. 750 (Pics 1)



## gbelton (Aug 3, 2003)

Hello My Friends:

I hope you enjoy the comparison pics.


----------



## gbelton (Aug 3, 2003)

*745 vs. 750 (Pics 2)*

Hello My Friends:

Hope you enjoy...

-GMAN


----------



## gbelton (Aug 3, 2003)

*745 vs. 750 (Pics 3)*

Hello My Friends:

I hope you enjoy.

-GMAN


----------



## X5UK (Jan 9, 2005)

Great pics, but which pics are from the 740 and which are from the 750?

Have you used the idrive on the 5/6 series? How different is it to the 7?


----------



## kd2789mo (Jul 8, 2004)

X5UK said:


> Great pics, but which pics are from the 740 and which are from the 750?


Nice pics, Gb, but other than this one








they all appear to be of the 745??



X5UK said:


> Have you used the idrive on the 5/6 series? How different is it to the 7?


The iDrive in the 5/6 is very much different than that of the 7. As soon as the temp drops to under 100 in my garage, I'll take some pics and send them to you


----------



## X5UK (Jan 9, 2005)

Thanks, does the 7 idrive have more more features that than the E60?

p.s. when is the temp going to drop under 100 in your garage? :thumbup:


----------



## kd2789mo (Jul 8, 2004)

X5UK said:


> Thanks, does the 7 idrive have more more features that than the E60?


some...mostly, the navigation (thru iDrive, not NAV) is improved, and a few more user programmable features....being able to assign more options to the diamond and star buttons, things like that.
The main menu only has the four selections...Navigation/east, Entertainment/south, Comfort/west, and Phone/north. The four diagonal secondary selections on the E65/66 iDrive, are now located on the E60 in a secondary main menu called the iMenu, along with additional user settings for vehicle, display (iDrvie and HUD), entertainment, key memory, etc.), which is accessed by pressing down on the controller once, from the main menu.
Probably the best feature is the much improved integration of voice commands with many more of the iDrive selections.



X5UK said:


> p.s. when is the temp going to drop under 100 in your garage? :thumbup:


As soon as the outside temp drops...today it was 105 outside, and 122 in the garage....Ugh! :rofl:


----------



## gbelton (Aug 3, 2003)

*I thought About it Later...*



X5UK said:


> Great pics, but which pics are from the 740 and which are from the 750?
> 
> Have you used the idrive on the 5/6 series? How different is it to the 7?


 The 745/740 shots are all in shades of brown/black while the 750 are all in full color for starters... Sorry for the confusion.

Follow my legend:

First upload:
745 -- 750 -- 745 -- 745 -- 745

Second upload:
745 -- 745 -- 745 -- 745 -- 745

Third upload:
745 -- 745 -- 745 -- 745 -- 745

I fell asleep and did not get a chance to upload the rest but I will tonight.

I have used the iDrive in both 2005 5er/6er and they are same (5/6) but different than the 750.

Cheers!

-GMAN


----------



## X5UK (Jan 9, 2005)

Did you mean to say 745/735?

How does the 4.4 engine compare to the 4.8 and are there any interior differences?

Look forward to seeing the pics.


----------



## gbelton (Aug 3, 2003)

*745 not 735 vs. 750*

Hello My Friends:

Oh baby is that 5 litre much better, more refined, smoother, punctual and in one last word, FANTASTIC!

Let the nay sayers beware, there is a more powerful LION in town and it's name is BMW 750Li. I will not even get into the discussion of the 12 cylinder, it's not even worth it. 

-GMAN


----------



## gbelton (Aug 3, 2003)

*745 vs. 750 (Pics 5)*

Hello My Friends:

Enjoy

-GMAN

P.S. 750Li


----------



## gbelton (Aug 3, 2003)

*745 vs. 750 (Pics 4)*

Hello My Friends:

Enjoy...

-GMAN

P.S. 750Li


----------



## X5UK (Jan 9, 2005)

Thanks, great pics. The 750i idrive seems so much colourful.


----------

